# Reverse Mohawk Opens?



## missjaqui (Sep 7, 2013)

Every time my hedgehog Forrest does something new I always wonder if it's normal and look it up on here, but I haven't found any answers on this question. Is it normal for his reverse Mohawk to open? Like he made it move and revealed the bald spot between his little reverse Mohawk and I've never seen him do that. He was very calm and wasn't huffing at all. Is this a bad sign??


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

When Princess is very relaxed and her quills are back and down flat her Mohawk shows more. I was surprised at how far back it goes.

I think it is pretty normal, and a good thing.


----------



## missjaqui (Sep 7, 2013)

That makes me sooo happy! I was starting to get so discouraged for a while cause he was so huffy with me and I thought he would never be comfortable with me!


----------

